

Adam Cohen: Is the cryptocurrency Bitcoin a good idea? - kmavm
http://www.quora.com/Bitcoin/Is-the-cryptocurrency-Bitcoin-a-good-idea/answer/Adam-Cohen-2

======
gcb
i have no clue who adam cohen is, but he clearly didn't even read the FAQ, let
alone the fine manual, on bitcoin.

and to top it off, his 'analysis' starts with a diatribe BEFORE he make any
point.

He may have a point on item 2 and 3. but reading point 1 was just whoooooosh.

and i'm not even into bitcoin!

~~~
gcb
and on point two, he also compares bitcoin to a currency that has a government
printing money.

the fact that you want a currency to look like a number of twitters graph he
show is because you are assuming inflaction by government action. Where people
gamble with the need of said government to print money!

if you remove government action, of course people will hold to money --if they
do not have the need to spend. that's the whole point of it!

I hold down to my money in the hopes that i will have means when i need it.
economists juggle money to trick me out of my wealth while i sleep!

